

John Carmack  id software recomendation for c/c++ programmers - barhatlavan
https://twitter.com/ProVerSys

======
chrisbennet
2 tweets by carmack surrounded by 16 tweet/ads for PVS studio...

That said, I'm using CPPCAT (from the PVS studio guys) and I like it.

